# Orbea MX 20 XC Gewicht Tuning



## redwings (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade etwas überfordert. 

Unsere Kids sind mit ihren zwei Kubikes in 16 Zoll wunderbar zurechtgekommen.
Nun waren die Räder zu klein und ich habe zwei schicke Orbea MX20 XC gebraucht gekauft.

Ich dachte ich probiere das mal aus, aber die Ernüchterung kam schnell. Die Räder wiegen momentan laut Kofferwaage rund 10,5kg.
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich günstig an den Rädern gewichtmäßig etwas tunen soll oder diese wieder verkaufen und nochmal nach was anderem, leichterem schauen soll (2x Kubike 20L ist leider kaum drin und auch schwierig in meinem Budget zu finden).

Problem ist, das Budget ist momentan leider etwas erschöpft. Also bräuchte ich eine günstige Kompromisslösung.

Die Federgabel ist vermutlich sauschwer und sollte gegen etwas leichtes getauscht werden. Passt an dem Rad die Kubike Starrgabel des 20L mit ihren 600g? Andere Anregungen?

Achja ich brauche alles doppelt, Zwillinge und so..

Ich freue mich über eure Ideen! 
Danke schon mal


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Mai 2020)

Lass sie es erst Mal fahren, Gewicht ist nicht alles! Gabel tauschen ist eine Option, meiner freut sich aber so sehr über eine gefederte Gabel, das ihn das Mehrgewicht nich im geringsten stört und Touren bis 35km und 250hm mit 4 1/2 ist glaub ich durchaus ausreichend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redwings (27. Mai 2020)

Das lese ich natürlich gerne. 
Sie sind jetzt schon ein paar mal unterwegs gewesen, aber man merkt einfach dass sie sich schwer tun. Sie stehen viel und man merkt ihnen einfach an, dass sie schnell die Lust verlieren.
Mit den Kubikes sind sie im Stadtpark ihre Runden geheizt.
Aber klar, ich möchte ihnen schon auch noch Zeit geben.

Ein wenig Gewicht sparen, schadet bei dem Klotz sicher nicht. Vernunftbasiert wenn man das Budget betrachtet. An für sich find ich die Räder echt schön, auch von der Geometrie.

Aber du hast natürlich recht, die Federgabel war das erste was die beiden gefeiert haben. Eine richtige Federgabel wie bei Papas Bike!
Danke jedenfalls für dein Mutmachen!


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Mai 2020)

Hast ne PN. Wie groß/alt sind denn deine zwillinge?


----------



## redwings (27. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hast ne PN. Wie groß/alt sind denn deine zwillinge?


113 und 116 cm und gute 5 Jahre alt.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (27. Mai 2020)

Da du schreibst sie stehen viel, da liegt die Vermutung nahe, das der Sattel zu niedrig ist?

Falls dem so ist ,würde ich dir empehlen den beiden das aufsteigen vor dem Sattel beizubringen, und den Sattel so hoch zu stellen, das die Beine im Sitzen auf den Pedalen stehend nahezu komplett gestreckt sind.
Das hat bei uns damals ,innerhalb eines Wochenendes, einen Sprung von 3 gejammerten Kilometern auf 20 lächelnden Kilometern gebracht.


----------



## redwings (27. Mai 2020)

Guter Punkt, das werde ich ausprobieren. Danke dir!
Und ich glaube ich muss übergangsweise einen kürzeren Vorbau nehmen.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Mai 2020)

Foto von der Seite würde bei der Beurteilung helfen! Und ja die Sattelposition macht extrem viel aus!


----------



## redwings (28. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Foto von der Seite würde bei der Beurteilung helfen! Und ja die Sattelposition macht extrem viel aus!


Das werde ich baldmöglichst nachliefern.


----------



## redwings (1. Juni 2020)

Ich denke am meisten Gewicht könnte ich mit der Gabel sparen. 
Würde denn die Kubike 20L Gabel mit ihren 600gr theroretisch passen?

Quelle: https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...---Gabel/Starrgabel-KUbikes-20-Aluminium.html


----------



## giant_r (1. Juni 2020)

ja, mit der einbauhoehe von 345mm passt die kubike gabel gut an das orbea.
die einbauhoehe der starrgabel am mx ist auch um 340 mm.
und mit 600g ist sie auch mehr als 100g leichter als die original am mx team verbaute alugabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redwings (1. Juni 2020)

giant_r schrieb:


> ja, mit der einbauhoehe von 345mm passt die kubike gabel gut an das orbea.
> die einbauhoehe der starrgabel am mx ist auch um 340 mm.
> und mit 600g ist sie auch mehr als 100g leichter als die original am mx team verbaute alugabel.


Das klingt nach einer vernünftigen maßnahme und wäre dann eben nochmal eine 150€ investition. Aber ich denke die könnte sich lohnen. Ich lass sie jetzt mal noch bisschen gewöhnen und entscheide dann. Danke für die „freigabe“.
Der austausch sollte auch kein riesen act sein oder? 
Hab das noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## giant_r (1. Juni 2020)

wenn du in der lage bist das schaftrohr halbwegs gerade abzusaegen ist das nicht wirklich schwierig.
du sparst da sicher 1kg. und der rest am xc ist auch einigermassen vernuenftig. und die pseudofedergabel bringt einfach nur mehrgewicht aber kein plus an fahrkomfort.
wenn es also im rahmen bleiben soll, ist die gabel eine gute massnahme


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Juni 2020)

redwings schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einer vernünftigen maßnahme und wäre dann eben nochmal eine 150€ investition. Aber ich denke die könnte sich lohnen. Ich lass sie jetzt mal noch bisschen gewöhnen und entscheide dann. Danke für die „freigabe“.
> Der austausch sollte auch kein riesen act sein oder?
> Hab das noch nicht gemacht.


Du musst halt den Gabelkonus unfallfrei runter und wieder drauf bekommen. Zum anziehen und aufschlagen gibt es entsprechendes werkzeug. Oder einen passenden neuen besorgen... Und halt ablängen ich mache das persönlich mit einem Rohrschneider... Ist halt sicher Grade.. oder man besorgt sich ne sägelehre und eine vernünftige Säge!


----------



## giant_r (1. Juni 2020)

ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, es kann aber sein, dass er bei unserem sogar geschlitzt war.
sonst wuerde ich das eh machen
da es aber keine carbongabel ist, ist auch den konus runterbekommen keine unloesbare aufgabe.
ich habe kein spezialwerkzeug, nehme zum freiklopfen ein altes messer von einem essbesteck von ikea. das ist weder stumpf und noch zu spitz.
vorsichtig von allen seiten mit leichten schlaegen loesen.
hatte ich irgendwo mal als tip gelesen und war echt ueberrascht, besser als saemtliche schraubendrehergeschichten, etc.


----------



## redwings (5. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe nochmal! Ich denke das würde ich hinbekommen, wenigstens á la Sam Pilgrim.
Aber ich werde es nun erst mal mit der schweren Federgabel weiterhin probieren und dann entscheiden.
4x Schwalbe Black Jack und Superlight Schläuche liegen auch bereits hier.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Juni 2020)

Die einfache Sache ist tatsächlich Reifen, Schläuche (vor allem ist das rotierende Masse).

Dann Sattelstütze und Lenker aus China Carbon, vielleicht Sattel, dann Gabel, Innenlager, Schaltgruppe Bremsen.

Ach und Nachtrag, ich hab eine Wakaco Carbon Gabel am 20 Zoll, die ist als 22 Zoll bei AliExpress gelistet, nach kürzen des Schafts war die dann unter 400g. Lediglich der Sitz für den Gabelkonus war leicht unter Maß, den hab ich kurzerhand eingeklebt, seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redwings (5. Juni 2020)

Und die Reifen/Schlauch Kombination war verhältnismäßig günstig. Außerdem wollte ich noch einen kürzeren Vorbau (hab den Propain 1st Ride zwei mal bestellt) und daher muss die Gabel erst mal hinten anstehen. Die Kids waren von der Idee die „Federgabel“ zu entfernen auch minder begeistert. ?

Was würde denn z.B. eine günstige Sattelstützenalternative oder leichterer Lenker kosten? Welche kämen in Frage?

Merci!


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Juni 2020)

Da gibt es ja zig Anbieter. Ich hatte schon diverse mit und ohne Branding genommen, und die Erfahrung bei der Genauigkeit ist bei Sattelstützen und Lenkern in meiner privaten Bilanz deutlich besser als die bei Carbongabeln und deren Fertigungstoleranzen  

Stützen und Lenker waren bisher alle ok. BXT, Toseek, FCFB...


----------



## giant_r (5. Juni 2020)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ach und Nachtrag, ich hab eine Wakaco Carbon Gabel am 20 Zoll, die ist als 22 Zoll bei AliExpress gelistet, nach kürzen des Schafts war die dann unter 400g. Lediglich der Sitz für den Gabelkonus war leicht unter Maß, den hab ich kurzerhand eingeklebt, seit dem ist Ruhe.


du vergisst aber das die carbongabel sicher fuer disc brake ist. und das ist dann schon finanziell ein aufwand, denn am xc muessten dann neue laufraeder, oder zumindest naben und bremsen mit dran.
carbongabel mit v brakebrake, guenstig und ausreichend reifenfreiheit habe ich bei ali noch nicht gesehen....oder hast du da was gefunden?


----------



## Bastian_77 (5. Juni 2020)

Also unser Junior hat am 20" auch keine Federgabel, wünscht sich zwar eine, aber er ist auch ohne echt flott unterwegs.... ich würde zugunsten des Gewichtes schon versuchen sie los zu werden ;-)


----------



## giant_r (6. Juni 2020)

das wuerde ich auch, denn selbst mit der urspruenglich genannten gabel von kubikes fuer v-brake ist das sicher 1kg weniger


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Juni 2020)

giant_r schrieb:


> du vergisst aber das die carbongabel sicher fuer disc brake ist. und das ist dann schon finanziell ein aufwand, denn am xc muessten dann neue laufraeder, oder zumindest naben und bremsen mit dran.
> carbongabel mit v brakebrake, guenstig und ausreichend reifenfreiheit habe ich bei ali noch nicht gesehen....oder hast du da was gefunden?



Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht, sorry.
Ich hab an den Orbeas Dicssockel gesehen und war sofort auf dieser Spur unterwegs...Gewohnheit irgendwie


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Juni 2020)

giant_r schrieb:


> das wuerde ich auch, denn selbst mit der urspruenglich genannten gabel von kubikes fuer v-brake ist das sicher 1kg weniger



Genau. Dann noch Kenda SmallBlock und Superlite Schlauch, da fällt ggf. auch schnell noch ein halbes kg je nach Ursprungsbereifung. Lenker und Stütze schnell noch je 100g (oder deutlich mehr, wenn Kruppstahl original verbaut ist).


----------

